
Yarn 0.16 Release Notes - ggregoire
https://github.com/yarnpkg/yarn/releases/tag/v0.16.0
======
epmatsw
Seems to have fixed a lot of pressing issues (subpar git support, the weird
"undefined in <version>" errors). Nice release!

------
drinchev
I'm happy they support private modules now

